# Assassin snails and CO2



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

So tell me, how well do these do in a high tech tank with CO2 and ferts?


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Tex Gal,

I put three snails in my tank about a month ago. I see empty shells and every so often one of the snails comes out and says "Hi" in the open where I can see it. I have CO2 and dose EI ferts


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks. I just got 12 and sprinkled them around my tanks. I had some before from Niko and have a baby in my shrimp tank.


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

I have passed on these guys a cople of times but they keep calling my name. I believe they may try and eat both my zebra and tiger nerite snails.


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

I did not have as good an experience with them in my high tech setup, I introduced 3, into a tank full of pond snails about a month, month and a half or so ago, I've since found 2 assassin snail shells, and I haven't seen the 3rd in quite some time. Not sure what it was in my water that did them in, but they don't like my tank. :/ That being said, I think at some point in the future I will try them again, because they are cool little snails.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

They do fine in mine and have had babies several times. I'm one to buy more as the die-off is inevitable and having 10 or so enables the survivors to reproduce.


----------

